# Music Man Albert Lee P90



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

Since I don't currently have a Strat, I'm thinking a triple-P90 Albert Lee might fill the musical tone gap between my MM Axis Super Sport and Tele. How about it, you Albert Lee owners, does this make sense, or am I just GAS-ing for yet another axe?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm gassing for one too! I think the AL is the coolest shape since the Explorer, so about 50 years! Love their necks, and P90's in a triple? I think I might die satisfied if I ever got my hands on one.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I am an EBMM owner, and have four ALs at the moment (had five, but sold one). One of them has the three MM90s, and it can out Strat any Strat. For the record, I also have a few Strats as well. The MM90 ALs almost all come with the silent circuitry so that you have no hum in positions 1, 3 and 5. If you have an Axis Super Sport already, you know what the necks on EBMMs are like. ALs are no different. I might add, though, that mine are all a few years old, so they are not the newer rosewood necked ones. All mine are birdseye maple (since selling my Dargie), and lots of birdseye at that.










Gunsmoke, Pinkburst 1, Dargie Delight (now departed), Pinkburst 2, White...










Two of a kind



















John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey those are pretty cool lookin!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow Grumpy! That is QUITE a collection of a single model/ type of guitar! It reminds me of this: 

"We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... and also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can."
— Hunter S. Thompson (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas)

In any event, those Albert Lee's are pretty tasty! I haven't tried one yet, but I sure will do so when I get a chance!


----------



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

> I am an EBMM owner, and have four ALs at the moment (had five, but sold one). One of them has the three MM90s, and it can out Strat any Strat. For the record, I also have a few Strats as well. The MM90 ALs almost all come with the silent circuitry so that you have no hum in positions 1, 3 and 5. If you have an Axis Super Sport already, you know what the necks on EBMMs are like. ALs are no different. I might add, though, that mine are all a few years old, so they are not the newer rosewood necked ones. All mine are birdseye maple (since selling my Dargie), and lots of birdseye at that.



Yikes, John, you are truly an AL afficianado! A very cool collection -- even minus the Dargie. And I agree completely that the MM necks are tactile perfection, summer or winter. Sold my last Strat as I found it a bit ice-picky on the bridge, and am hoping the P90s would be somewhat more full-bodied, for lack of better description, while still offering the clean clarity lacking in my humbucker guitars. Plus, the AL isn't like everyone else's belly button...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have a black albert lee with p90s. it is easily my number one. reliable, built like a lamborghini, a neck that can only be described as seductive, a built-in hum-silencer, superlativer tuning stability, and tone that brings out both my inner hank marvin and my inner heavy metal monsters in equal measure.

i've had this guitar for about four years, so this has definitely gone beyond infatuation...


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Alex Csank said:


> Wow Grumpy! That is QUITE a collection of a single model/ type of guitar! It reminds me of this:
> 
> "We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... and also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can."
> — Hunter S. Thompson (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas)
> ...


Wow, I hadn't really thought of it that way - I guess it's a good thing I didnt post the pics of my three Silhouette Specials, or three Silhouette, or two Axis Sports....I have this hangup about needing to have a backup of the same guitar whenever I am onstage....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have a similar hangup. i use four different types of guitars on stage, and therefore bring an addtional four guitars as backup.



grumpyoldman said:


> Wow, I hadn't really thought of it that way - I guess it's a good thing I didnt post the pics of my three Silhouette Specials, or three Silhouette, or two Axis Sports....I have this hangup about needing to have a backup of the same guitar whenever I am onstage....
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What more can be said than...WOW!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I had one, now in the care of Mister Henman. Can do strat, and a lot of other cool sounds. Certainly one of the most versatile instruments I've ever owned. Only reason I sold it was replacing it with a S-S-S version with solid rosewood neck.
Every now and then GAS strikes and I consider replacing it with a Suhr or Tom Anderson. Then I start to spec my new guitar and realize I'm building another just like it with a different headstock shape. Mine is pimped-out totally and loaded with Suhr electronics.
Best strat-style I've ever owned.


----------

